# Il Cantante Mascherato 2a edizione: da venerdì 29 gennaio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo il successo della prima edizione italiana, ritorna *Il Cantante Mascherato*, sempre con la conduzione di *Milly Carlucci*.

Le nove maschere in gara al cui interno ci sono dei personaggi famosi che sveleranno la loro identità dopo essere stati eliminati sono i seguenti: *Baby Alieno*, *Farfalla*, *Gatto*, *Giraffa*, *Lupo*, *Orsetto*, *Pappagallo*, *Pecorella *e *Tigre Azzurra*.

Tra i giurati avremo i confermati *Francesco Facchinetti*, *Flavio Insinna*, *Patty Pravo *e le novità *Costantino Della Gherardesca *e *Caterina Balivo*. Fuori, dunque, Guillermo Mariotto e Ilenia Pastorelli presenti nella prima edizione. Presente in studio anche un *team di investigatori *che indagherà su chi ci possa essere dietro ciascuna maschera. A fare le indagini saranno *Simone Di Pasquale *che sarà il Commissario Capo e *Sara Di Vaira *che avrà il ruolo di ispettore di polizia.

Gli indizi rilasciati da Milly Carlucci sono che i personaggi dietro le maschere in totale hanno partecipato a circa 100 programmi televisivi, interpretato 120 film/fiction, venduto oltre 130 milioni di dischi e "_1, forse, ma potrebbero essere di più_" Sanremo vinti.

Appuntamento a partire da *venerdì 29 gennaio *in prima serata, per cinque puntate, su *Rai 1*.

*Maschere svelate (in aggiornamento):

Baby Alieno = I Ricchi e Poveri
Pecorella = Alessandra Mussolini
Baby Alieno 2 = Gigi e Ross
Tigre Azzurra = Mauro Coruzzi (Platinette)
Giraffa = Katia Ricciarelli
Gatto = Sergio Assisi
Orsetto = Simone Montedoro
Lupo = Max Giusti
Farfalla = Mietta
Pappagallo = Red Canzian

Come annunciato da Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta, tornerà Baby Alieno, sotto il quale ci sarà un altro personaggio e tornerà lo spareggio con la Pecorella dopo il ritiro dei Ricchi e Poveri.*

Nei post successivi le foto delle maschere in gara.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

*Baby Alieno*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












*Farfalla*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Gatto *


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Giraffa *


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Lupo *


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

*Orsetto *


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Pappagallo*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Pecorella*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*Tigre Azzurra*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Maschere realizzate molto meglio rispetto allo scorso anno. Molte belle Lupo, Pappagallo e Tigre Azzurra.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2021)

*Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta: "A fare le indagini ci saranno un commissario capo che sarà Simone Di Pasquale ed un ispettore di polizia impersonato da Sara Di Vaira".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Parte stasera! Chi lo guarda?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte stasera! Chi lo guarda?



Non riesco...mi imbarazza troppo..peggio di tale e quale


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera qui dentro giochiamo tutti ad indovinare chi c'è dietro la maschera. 

Premio: una chiamata da Mattarella a far parte dei responsabili per il Conte Ter  .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Parte tra poco!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

La farfalla è Drusian dei Jalisse.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2021)

programma trashissimo ma mi diverte troppo. 

la prima che ha cantato per me è la tatangelo, il secondo non lo so, e il lupo mi sembra gigi d'alessio.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> programma trashissimo ma mi diverte troppo.
> 
> la prima che ha cantato per me è la tatangelo, il secondo non lo so, e il lupo mi sembra gigi d'alessio.


Farfalla penso la cantante dei Jalisse Il lupo pure io Gigi D'Alessio però nel filmato quando ha detto che aveva "lasciato il branco" e diventare solitario, pure io ho pensato a Riccardo Fogli devo dire la verità mentre la voce sembrava una Fiorella Mannoia che cantava napoletano, ma penso che sarà uno di quei due. Orsetto mi sembra Loris Batacchi, quindi Andrea Roncato però non saprei. Alieno non ne ho idea, quando ha parlato ho pensato a Diana Del Bufalo poi quando ha cantato mi ha spiazzato. Pecorella ho pensato ad una tra Justin Mattera, Valeria Marini e Francesca Fialdini anche se quest'ultimo nome mi ci ha fatto arrivare il pubblico in studio, lo ammetto. 

Quest'anno hanno camuffato meglio comunque, anche se alla fine penso che non ci saranno chissà che nomi sotto le maschere.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2021)

Pecorella secondo me è arisa. 
Io lo guardo, programma rilassante e divertente.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pecorella secondo me è arisa.
> Io lo guardo, programma rilassante e divertente.


Arisa non penso, già c'è stata l'anno scorso ed era il barboncino. 

Tigre azzurra non saprei, ho pensato a Pippo Baudo ma forse è veramente Max Giusti. Il gatto forse è Rocco Hunt, giraffa Loretta Goggi. Facchinetti e Costantino dicono palesemente nomi alla cavolo, con il secondo che lancia fuori nomi troppo impegnati o giovanili per stare lì.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo da TvBlog che il baby alieno si è sentito male in diretta e l'hanno fatto uscire addirittura dal costume mentre era in diretta. Io non l'avevo notato.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arisa non penso, già c'è stata l'anno scorso ed era il barboncino.
> 
> Tigre azzurra non saprei, ho pensato a Pippo Baudo ma forse è veramente Max Giusti. Il gatto forse è Rocco Hunt, giraffa Loretta Goggi. Facchinetti e Costantino dicono palesemente nomi alla cavolo, con il secondo che lancia fuori nomi troppo impegnati o giovanili per stare lì.



Quest'anno è difficile capire da come cantano.
Bisogna lavorare con gli indizi.

Uno comunque è gigi d'Alessio.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo da TvBlog che il baby alieno si è sentito male in diretta e l'hanno fatto uscire addirittura dal costume in diretta. Io non l'avevo notato.



Pure il gatto ho visto provato.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Fialdini pecorella, Fogli il lupo, Pavone la giraffa, Pappagallo Morgan?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Il lupo ora l'ho riascoltato è Gigi D'Alessio, è la sua voce un pò camuffata poi gli indizi sono "Corazon" riferita ad una delle sue canzoni, così come "Non mollare mai" che ha detto nel filmato. 

Pappagallo è De Sica, nelle note alte si notava che era la voce sua.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

*Spareggio Pecorella vs Baby Alieno.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Spareggio Pecorella vs Baby Alieno.*


Sono curioso di chi possa essere l'alieno.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il lupo ora l'ho riascoltato è Gigi D'Alessio, è la sua voce un pò camuffata poi gli indizi sono "Corazon" riferita ad una delle sue canzoni, così come "Non mollare mai" che ha detto nel filmato.
> 
> Pappagallo è De Sica, nelle note alte si notava che era la voce sua.



Esatto. Gli stessi indizi che ho colto io. 
Corazon lha detto praticamente subito.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

*Alieno si è sentito male ancora.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

*Baby Alieno si auto-elimina. Sono i Ricchi e Poveri.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Baby Alieno si auto-elimina. Sono i Ricchi e Poveri.*


Ahahahahah 4 in un costume e ci credo che stavano morendo. Mi sa che il baffo soprattutto ci lasciava le penne se continuavano ancora.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah 4 in un costume e ci credo che stavano morendo. Mi sa che il baffo soprattutto ci lasciava le penne se continuavano ancora.



in tempi di assembramenti vietati questi ne hanno piazzati 4 dentro una maschera O_O


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in tempi di assembramenti vietati questi ne hanno piazzati 4 dentro una maschera O_O



si infatti, assurdo. 

ok che saranno tutti tamponati....però non credo che dentro il costume avessero pure le mascherine.  anche perchè il cantato mi sa che è in playback, è impossibile esibirsi con quei costumi addosso e ballare pure (in alcuni casi).


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in tempi di assembramenti vietati questi ne hanno piazzati 4 dentro una maschera O_O


Penso che nei programmi tv i distanziamenti li facciano solo per fare "scena" e dare il buon esempio agli spettatori da casa, visto che li tamponano tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

*Ascolti bassi alla prima: 3.615.000 spettatori e 16.2% di share. Battuto di poco dal GF Vip a 3.232.000 spettatori pari al 18.2% di share.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ascolti bassi alla prima: 3.615.000 spettatori e 16.2% di share. Battuto di poco dal GF Vip a 3.232.000 spettatori pari al 18.2% di share.*



Farsi battere dal GF VIP, fossi nella produzione emigrerei su Marte per la vergogna.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Farsi battere dal GF VIP, fossi nella produzione emigrerei su Marte per la vergogna.


Vero. Che umiliazione. Uno dei giurati Francesco Facchinetti, l'ex DJ Francesco, è rimasto praticamente in silenzio sui social. Nessuno se lo aspettava, specie contro il GF Vip che ha perso praticamente contro tutto e tutti quest'anno.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna anche dire che quest'anno noto un calo negli show televisivi non irrilevante. X Factor disastro e gli show Rai, anche quelli di Carlo Conti, a fatica raggiungono il 20%. Solo Maria De Filippi fa il botto con le stesse cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero. Che umiliazione. Uno dei giurati Francesco Facchinetti, l'ex DJ Francesco, è rimasto praticamente in silenzio sui social. Nessuno se lo aspettava, specie contro il GF Vip che ha perso praticamente contro tutto e tutti quest'anno. La produzione comunque è sempre la Endemol, la stessa del GF.



Io non ho visto il programma, quindi non posso giudicare, però secondo me la gente sfinita dalle mascherine non ha apprezzato uno show con le maschere, in questo periodo.
Non che dieci drogati ed escort chiusi in una casa che urlano e cazzeggiano siano un segno di rispetto in questo periodo, ma vai a capire la testa e la psicologia della gente.


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche dire che quest'anno noto un calo negli show televisivi non irrilevante. X Factor disastro e gli show Rai, anche quelli di Carlo Conti, a fatica raggiungono il 20%. Solo Maria De Filippi fa il botto con le stesse cose.



La tv dovrebbe essere bannata e il canone abolito


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto il programma, quindi non posso giudicare, però secondo me la gente sfinita dalle mascherine non ha apprezzato uno show con le maschere, in questo periodo.
> Non che dieci drogati ed escort chiusi in una casa che urlano e cazzeggiano siano un segno di rispetto in questo periodo, ma vai a capire la testa e la psicologia della gente.


Non saprei, c'è da dire che la scorsa edizione è stata tecnicamente imbarazzante con un cast scarso, maschere brutte e secondo me ha pesato solo la curiosità. Il confronto con la versione delle altre nazioni era imbarazzante. Ieri molto meglio, io l'ho trovato divertente ma forse era troppo tardi. E pure la giuria, cioè un no sense di nomi ed io al posto di Costantino, avrei messo Alessandro Greco che è stato ex concorrente e pure imitatore, così come al posto di una Balivo avrei messo Virginia Raffaele. Così come non ha senso Insinna, che fa ascolti solamente perchè L'eredità se la vedrebbero anche se ci fossi io a condurla.

Per dire, Tale e Quale Show ora sì, ha dei cast scarsi e trucchi peggiorati, ma nelle prime edizioni aveva tra i concorrenti Amadeus, Fabrizio Frizzi, Serena Rossi e c'erano state grandi imitazioni e la giuria era composta da nomi come De Sica. Milly Carlucci lasciasse perdere gli show canori, per me questo format lo doveva condurre Carlo Conti al posto dell'ormai bollito Tale e Quale, anche se è pure vero che è stata Milly a segnalare il format alla Rai. Alla fine queste cose sono più adatte a Mediaset, che ormai non punta più sui varietà ma sui reality schifo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2021)

*Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta ha annunciato il ritorno del Baby Alieno, che avrà sotto un altro personaggio. La seconda puntata partirà con lo spareggio tra Baby Alieno e Pecorella, già avvenuto settimana scorsa con la prima maschera che ha deciso di lasciare e che poi si sono rivelati i Ricchi e Poveri. E non solo, a fine puntata ci sarà un altro spareggio ed un secondo svelamento.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta ha annunciato il ritorno del Baby Alieno, che avrà sotto un altro personaggio. La seconda puntata partirà con lo spareggio tra Baby Alieno e Pecorella, già avvenuto settimana scorsa con la prima maschera che ha deciso di lasciare e che poi si sono rivelati i Ricchi e Poveri. E non solo, a fine puntata ci sarà un altro spareggio ed un secondo svelamento.*


Mossa fatta per risollevare i bassi ascolti della premiere. Vediamo se pagherà, a me comunque la trasmissione nel suo trashume la seguo volentieri. Da notare, e lo stanno evidenziando anche ora a La Vita in Diretta, è stata guardata molto dai giovani, infatti sui social ha fatto il botto. È stato il tradizionale pubblico over di Rai 1 a rifiutarla e a decretarne il flop.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Stasera seconda puntata!


----------



## wildfrank (5 Febbraio 2021)

Non mi avranno mai!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Alessandra Mussolini sotto la maschera della Pecorella


*​Beh che dire è stata bravissima


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Farfalla è Syria al 100% e l'ho scoperto io. I social ho deciso di non guardarli perchè mi piace tirare ad indovinare. 

La voce è la sua, anche lei ha debuttato giovanissima e scopro ora che come la Tatangelo ha una canzone che si chiama Libera.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

La sparo: Giraffa è Donatella Milani!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Spareggio: Baby Alieno 2 vs Tigre Azzurra.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Spareggio: Baby Alieno 2 vs Tigre Azzurra.*


*Vince la Tigre Azzurra al televoto social. Baby Alieno 2 ora si deve togliere la maschera.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Baby Alieno 2 sono Gigi e Ross.*


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La sparo: Giraffa è Donatella Milani!



per me è la ricciarelli, nella prima puntata non si capiva, ma stasera è stato quasi palese ma ho ancora qualche dubbio sulla mannoia, ma non ce la vedo fare un programma simile. 

gigi e ross non li avrei mai indovinati.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Febbraio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me è la ricciarelli, nella prima puntata non si capiva, ma stasera è stato quasi palese ma ho ancora qualche dubbio sulla mannoia, ma non ce la vedo fare un programma simile.
> 
> gigi e ross non li avrei mai indovinati.




La Mannoia non può essere perché è alta, e il personaggio dentro la giraffa invece è di statura piccola. Secondo me è la Ricciarelli.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Seconda puntata a 3.605.000 spettatori ed uno share pari al 16.2%. Battuto stavolta il Grande Fratello Vip, su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 2.965.000 spettatori e 16.8% di share.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me è la ricciarelli, nella prima puntata non si capiva, ma stasera è stato quasi palese ma ho ancora *qualche dubbio sulla mannoia*, ma non ce la vedo fare un programma simile.
> 
> gigi e ross non li avrei mai indovinati.



ho guardato 5 minuti del programma la settimana scorsa e stava cantando la giraffa. la voce mi sembra davvero identica l'ho detto subito subito. poi non so.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Seconda puntata a 3605.000 spettatori ed uno share pari al 16.2%. Battuto stavolta il Grande Fratello Vip, su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 2.965.000 spettatori e 16.8% di share.*



qualcosa non quadra nelle percentuali che hai messo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> qualcosa non quadra nelle percentuali che hai messo


Il GF Vip ha percentuali di poco maggiori per la durata, molto più lunga rispetto al Cantante Mascherato. In sovrapposizione, ossia nel periodo in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda contemporaneamente: Il Cantante Mascherato è al 16,35% di share e 3.575.000 telespettatori, mentre Il Grande Fratello Vip a 15,09% e 3.298.000 telespettatori.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il GF Vip ha percentuali di poco maggiori per la durata, molto più lunga rispetto al Cantante Mascherato. In sovrapposizione, ossia nel periodo in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda contemporaneamente: Il Cantante Mascherato è al 16,35% di share e 3.575.000 telespettatori, mentre Il Grande Fratello Vip a 15,09% e 3.298.000 telespettatori.



ok grazie per il chiarimento


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me è la ricciarelli, nella prima puntata non si capiva, ma stasera è stato quasi palese ma ho ancora qualche dubbio sulla mannoia, ma non ce la vedo fare un programma simile.
> 
> gigi e ross non li avrei mai indovinati.


La Mannoia è troppo una "star" e troppo chic per partecipare in quel programma.

Sapete perchè dico Donatella Milani? Partecipò alla seconda edizione del programma Ora o Mai Più di Amadeus (partecipò anche alla prima ma se ne andò dopo la prima puntata per un lutto familiare), dove i cantanti dimenticati cercavano di ritrovare il successo. La Milani ebbe come coach Donatella Rettore e, per questo, non mancano i riferimenti musicali rivolti alla cantante del "Kobra", però allo stesso tempo la voce è molto diversa quindi non può essere la Rettore. Con la Rettore tra l'altro ci fece anche una lite trash in diretta, perchè secondo la Milani gli dava pezzi non adatti  .

E qui passiamo alla voce, la Milani in quel programma dimostrò che non sapeva più cantare come un tempo perchè ha avuto un problema alle corde vocali e vocalmente risultava "mononota" e quando saliva con le note steccava. Non a caso, le danno tutti brani di rapper e quindi che non necessitano di un ampio registro vocale, vedi nella prima puntata con il pezzo di Baby K e ieri con quello di Achille Lauro. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, è Loretta Goggi ma dopo ieri ed i continui riferimenti al rock e al punk nelle coreografia sono più sicuro che sia la Milani. Se fosse la Ricciarelli, che ancora oggi ha la voce, le darebbero vocalmente pezzi più impegnati, non pensate? Valutate voi, la voce è UGUALE:


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2021)

*Nella prossima puntata, ospite Al Bano e torna in gara la maschera del Leone, sotto la quale nella prima edizione c'era il cantante di Cellino San Marco e che arrivò seconda al Coniglio (Teo Mammucari). Anche questa settimana doppia eliminazione.*


----------



## wildfrank (10 Febbraio 2021)

Faccio i complimenti ( non ironici ) a quelli che hanno il tempo e il coraggio ( soprattutto) di guardare sto programma.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Stasera terza puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Al Bano, oltre ad essere ospite, sarà investigatore per una notte.*


----------



## wildfrank (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ariconfermo per l'ennesima che non mi avranno mai.....


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Il Leone è (ancora) Al Bano.
*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Tigre Azzurra perde lo spareggio contro Orsetto. La Tigre Azzurra è Mauro Coruzzi (Platinette).*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

*Spareggio Giraffa vs Lupo.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Il lupo è Montella! Ha cacciato l'aeroplano (di carta).


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

*La Giraffa è Katia Ricciarelli.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

*Ancora flop di ascolti. Terza puntata seguita da soli 3.441.000 spettatori pari al 15.5% di share. Lo show viene battuto, per la seconda volta, dal Grande Fratello Vip che ha raccolto 3.264.000 spettatori e 17.7% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Stasera quarta puntata!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera quarta puntata!



Ci sarò. 
Uno dei pochi programmi che mi piace. 
Lo trovo rilassante e divertente.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il lupo è Montella! Ha cacciato l'aeroplano (di carta).



No dai ??!
Ahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il lupo è Montella! Ha cacciato l'aeroplano (di carta).



No, Montella dovrebbe avere una maschera da Iena Ridens


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il lupo è Montella! Ha cacciato l'aeroplano (di carta).



Ci avevo pensato anche io per via della provenienza e della "Lupa" nel senso di Roma 
però ragazzi se Montella canta così chapeau (ma già la Mussolini mi ha stupito)


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Spareggio Gatto vs Farfalla.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Eliminato il Gatto: è Sergio Assisi.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Ora prima sfida a cappella: Lupo vs Orso.*


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Assisi lo avevo identificato quando ha fatto Micheal Jackson... poi mi aveva mandato fuori strada quando ha cantato da donna... grande, comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Pronostico: 

Lupo: Siani
Orsetto: Morandi
Farfalla: Tatangelo
Pappagallo: De Sica


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pronostico:
> 
> Lupo: Siani
> Orsetto: Morandi
> ...


Io dico
Lupo = Vincenzo Montella
Orsetto = Davide De Marinis
Farfalla = Syria
Pappagallo = Red Canzian


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

*Lupo va in finale! Orsetto allo spareggio contro uno tra Pappagallo e Farfalla.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lupo va in finale! Orsetto allo spareggio contro uno tra Pappagallo e Farfalla.*


E bravo Vincenzino  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Spareggio tra Orsetto e Farfalla, ma Milly Carlucci rinvia la sfida e smascheramento alla prossima puntata, che sarà la finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

*Quarta puntata a 3.743.000 spettatori pari al 17.4% di share. Lo show vince, in sovrapposizione, contro il GF Vip a 3.491.000 spettatori pari al 19% di share (dalle 21:48 a 00:16 Rai 1 al 17,54% di share e Canale 5 al 17,27%).*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Non avendo niente da fare, ho fatto un pò di indagini  . Il Lupo è Max Giusti. 

Nella prima puntata, quando dice di essere giocoso gli viene lanciata una palla da tennis e lui è appassionato di tennis, oltre ad essere proprietario di un tennis club. Poi dice anche che è un animale da palcoscenico e che vede crescere i suoi cuccioli, cioè i suoi figli. 

Nella seconda puntata dice esattamente "quand’ero giovane ero molto timido, sempre un passo indietro rispetto al branco. Poi, ho scoperto la mia arma vincente: sapevo far sorridere la gente". Da qui si capisce che è un comico ed in un'intervista ha detto che era effettivamente timido.

Nella terza puntata con l'aeroplano, penso, faccia riferimento a quando ha imitato Lotito come pilota d'aereo qualche mese fa e dice "Benedetta giuria" frase detta anche nella quarta puntata. Benedetta è il nome di sua moglie. 

Passiamo alla quarta puntata, mentre fa la videochiamata con Gigi D'Alessio dice "Posso fare finta di essere uno dei Pooh che canta con l’accento di Posillipo ma che ha vissuto per anni ad Ascoli Piceno". Il riferimento ad Ascoli Piceno è dovuto al fatto che Giusti è di origini marchigiane da parte del padre. Ma subito dopo dice anche: "Benedetta giuria, la televisione è finzione e spesso c’è chi riesce a fare di questo un’arte". Palese riferimento al programma che conduce, ossia Boss in Incognito, dove un imprenditore di un'azienda finge di essere un dipendente usando trucco e parrucco.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

L'Orsetto è Sergio Muniz. Gli hanno messo l'accento romagnolo, per coprire quello spagnolo che si sarebbe scoperto facilmente. Poi in un'indizio ha detto una frase spagnola: "Suerte e besos a todos". Nella puntata di ieri ha detto che ha abbandonato tante maschere, infatti ha partecipato recentemente a Tale e Quale Show e in studio ha detto che ha lavorato su un'isola e lui ha partecipato e vinto L'Isola dei Famosi tanti anni fa.

Poi se notate, nella sua casa c'è un cubo con con due lettere A e Y che sono le due lettere iniziali al contrario di suo figlio Yari, che sarebbe il piccolo orsetto a cui ha fatto riferimento nella puntata di ieri:


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

*Davide Maggio: Giuria ai ferri corti. Caterina Balivo contro Flavio Insinna per la lunghezza dei suoi interventi e sul suo profilo Instagram ha dichiarato: "Grazie followers di avermi sostenuta, anche quando Insinna mi interrompeva". Frizioni che già sono state intraviste in diretta, quando il conduttore de L'Eredità aveva indovinato Sergio Assisi prima dello smascheramento e la Balivo lo ha accusato di averle rubato gli appunti in camerino e lui ha risposto: "Io so distanziato da mia madre da marzo, non entrerei da te neanche con tutta la tuta, la cosa bella è che l’hai intervistato e non l’hai neanche riconosciuto!".

Anche Costantino Della Gherardesca, nelle prime battute, non sopportava le lungaggini di Insinna, definendolo il Romano Prodi della giuria, ma poi si è adeguato, ma la Balivo non sembra sopportarlo.*


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque vorrei far presente che tra i post dedicati alla tv manca quello su naked attraction... Avendo notato una paio di gnagne notevoli nello spot, mi sembra una pecca gravissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio: Giuria ai ferri corti. Caterina Balivo contro Flavio Insinna per la lunghezza dei suoi interventi e sul suo profilo Instagram ha dichiarato: "Grazie followers di avermi sostenuta, anche quando Insinna mi interrompeva". Frizioni che già sono state intraviste in diretta, quando il conduttore de L'Eredità aveva indovinato Sergio Assisi prima dello smascheramento e la Balivo lo ha accusato di averle rubato gli appunti in camerino e lui ha risposto: "Io so distanziato da mia madre da marzo, non entrerei da te neanche con tutta la tuta, la cosa bella è che l’hai intervistato e non l’hai neanche riconosciuto!".
> 
> Anche Costantino Della Gherardesca, nelle prime battute, non sopportava le lungaggini di Insinna, definendolo il Romano Prodi della giuria, ma poi si è adeguato, ma la Balivo non sembra sopportarlo.*



Insinna è uno che sa farsi amare, sia dal pubblico, sia dai colleghi...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insinna è uno che sa farsi amare, sia dal pubblico, sia dai colleghi...


Ieri il programma su Patty Pravo da lui condotto, con lei in studio e una marea di ospiti ha fatto l'8% di share su Rai 1  . Travolto da C'è Posta Per Te.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far presente che tra i post dedicati alla tv manca quello su naked attraction... Avendo notato una paio di gnagne notevoli nello spot, mi sembra una pecca gravissima.



Show interessante, peccato sia a pagamento


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eliminato il Gatto: è Sergio Assisi.*



non l'avrei mai indovinato. 

nelle prime puntate ero sicura fosse stash dei the kolors, ma poi l'orribile pronuncia inglese e il fatto che nella scorsa puntata ha cantato da donna, mi ha completamente mandato fuori strada. 

l'orsetto a me continua a sembrare nicola savino.
la farfalla è sicura al 100% la tatangelo. 
il lupo ero straconvinta fosse d'alessio, invece la prova a cappella mi ha spiazzato, è sempre un cantante partenopeo, quindi dico sal da vinci. 
il pappagallo sono indecisa anche io come la giuria fra red canzian e de sica.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta: "Nella puntata finale Anna Tatangelo duetterà con Lupo, Rita Pavone con Pappagallo, Cristina D'Avena con Orsetto e Red Canzian con Farfalla".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta: "Nella puntata finale Anna Tatangelo duetterà con Lupo, Rita Pavone con Pappagallo, Cristina D'Avena con Orsetto e Red Canzian con Farfalla".*


Genialata mettere i favoriti a fare i duetti. Al massimo, Red Canzian sarà una delle maschere (Pappagallo). Dubito che facciano parte più di uno dei duetti, altrimenti sarebbe banale la cosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Milly Carlucci a La Vita in Diretta: "Nella puntata finale Anna Tatangelo duetterà con Lupo, Rita Pavone con Pappagallo, Cristina D'Avena con Orsetto e Red Canzian con Farfalla".*



  

la tatangelo e red canzian sono potenziali concorrenti, quindi cosa fanno, si esibiscono con la maschera, escono, si danno una rinfrescata ed tornano sul palco per fare il duetto ?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

*Milly Carlucci conferma che ci sarà una terza edizione, nonostante il calo di ascolti: "Ci stiamo già pensando. Ma prima godiamoci questa finale, poi toccherà a Ballando Con Le Stelle e poi torneremo a mascherarci".

La finale di domani sarà aperta da Katia Ricciarelli, che tornerà a vestire i panni della Giraffa per poi essere raggiunta da tutte le altre maschere. Milly a riguardo: "Sarà un momento bellissimo".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo della prima edizione italiana, ritorna *Il Cantante Mascherato*, sempre con la conduzione di *Milly Carlucci*.
> 
> Le nove maschere in gara al cui interno ci sono dei personaggi famosi che sveleranno la loro identità dopo essere stati eliminati sono i seguenti: *Baby Alieno*, *Farfalla*, *Gatto*, *Giraffa*, *Lupo*, *Orsetto*, *Pappagallo*, *Pecorella *e *Tigre Azzurra*.
> 
> ...


Stasera la finale!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Parte tra poco!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

*Orsetto è Simone Montedoro.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

*Lupo eliminato, ora si smaschera. Pappagallo e Farfalla a contendersi la vittoria.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

*Lupo è Max Giusti.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2021)

La Farfalla è la Drusian, come ho detto all'inizio poi avevo cambiato idea. Solo lei può fare l'acuto lirico.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2021)

*Il Pappagallo vince Il Cantante Mascherato. Mietta è la Farfalla. Ora si smaschera il Pappagallo.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2021)

*Il Pappagallo è Red Canzian.*


----------

